# Transalp mit einer Trinkflasche



## bike010 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir planen nächstes Jahr eine Transalp. 

Da ich ein Fully fahre ist nicht wirklich Platz für eine zweite Falsche bzw. Halter. Außer vielleicht hinten am Sattel. Stelle ich mir aber störend vor wg. Rucksack (anstoßen) und dem holprigen Gelände (abfallen).

Deshalb meine Frage reicht eine Flasche aus Eurer sicht aus?

Die zweite Flasche in den Rucksack packen bedeutet ja wieder mehr Gewicht auf dem Rücken...

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin den kompletten Westweg (5-Tägig) nur mit einer 0,7er Flasche gefahren. Hat mir völligst gereicht. Aber mir macht das auch nichts aus nix zu trinken, mir reicht das wenn ich am Abend alles Nachtrinke. Meine Kollegen dennen haben die dreiliter Trinkblase nicht gelangt, wo ich meine Flasche noch halbvoll hatte. Ist eben je nachdem wieviel du schwitzt, und zum Teil auf Kopfsache. Du siehst ja auf Tagestouren wie viel du brauchst. Und in den Alpen sind denk ich auch immer Quellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sehne (12. Dezember 2009)

wir fahren alle mit zwei pullen. wenn man aber zu den wenig trinkern gehört, bei jeder möglichkeit nachfüllt und extreme trockenabschnitte meidet kann ich mir das vorstellen. wenn ich meine kumpels sehe gibt es andere möglichkeiten das packmaß zu reduzieren.


----------



## aufgehts (12. Dezember 2009)

aus eigener erfahrung min 3liter.
am besten vorher abklären obs unterwegs
ne ,tankstelle, gibt.
auf quellen ,die dann aber nicht da sind ,ist kein verlass.
zuwenig wasser ist schlimmer als ein hungerast.


----------



## bike010 (12. Dezember 2009)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Tipp wo man an einem Canyon Nerve AM eine zweite Flasche hin packen kann?

Ich habe gedacht vielleicht an das untere Rohr, wo der Canyon Schriftzug steht. Ist halt nur die Frage ob man dann noch genug Bodenfreiheit hat?

Gruss


Sebasitan


----------



## tommek (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir selbst würde eine 0,75L Flasche nicht ausreichen - zumindest als Ergänzung würde ich noch eine 2. Flasche am Rucksack befestigen......bei unseren Touren gab es oft genug für etliche Stunden keine Möglichkeit des Nachfüllens. 



Thomas


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. Dezember 2009)

Fahre immer meist mit 0.7 Flasche (Gibt auch 1 Lt Flaschen.). Als Not immer eine 0.5 Cola im Rucksack.
Ansonsten hat es in "unserer Gegend" in der Regel genug Nachfüll Möglichkeiten.


Wo geht denn deine Tansalp durch?
zB. in den Westalpen (Grenzgebiet FR/IT) könnte das Wasser je nach Route teilweise recht knapp werden.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Nerve Am. Wüsst nicht wo man noch eine hinmachen kann.


----------



## jan84 (12. Dezember 2009)

Seitentasche Rucksack!?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## flyingscot (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 2007 einfach einen Flaschenhalter mit einer Schelle (Rixen&Kaul) von unten an den Vorbau geschraubt. Klappte ganz gut, aber macht die Lenkung träger und die Flasche ist bei ruppigeren Trails auch schon mal rausgefallen. Letztes Jahr hab ich den 2. Flaschenhalter am Oberrohr befestigt. War ok, allerdings nur mit langen Beinen zu empfehlen .

Dieses Jahr hab ich an meinem neuen Enduro die zweite Flasche unter dem Unterrohr. Eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings verdreckt diese schnell (also lieber das Wasser umfüllen und die dreckige Flasche unten lassen). Auch das Tragen des Bikes auf dem Unterrohr geht so nicht mehr.

Füllt man bei jeder Gelegenheit auf und ist auf nicht zu einsamen Strecken unterwegs, reicht wohl auch eine Flasche.
Am Rucksack möchte man das Gewicht ja möglichst vermeiden...


----------



## mw.dd (12. Dezember 2009)

Mir würde eine Flasche nicht reichen. Bin zuletzt mit 1l-Flasche am Rad und 0,7l am Rucksack gefahren, das war auch gut so. Gerade, wenn man abends mehr als einen Grappa hatte, ist der Flüssigkeitsbedarf am ersten Anstieg immens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Dezember 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Frage reicht eine Flasche aus Eurer sicht aus?


Servus!
Ich tanke bei jeder Gelegenheit aus Bächen und Brunnen wieder voll und somit reicht eine Flasche vollkommen. Meist bewegt man sich ja entlang von Tälern und da rinnt links und rechts davon Wasser ohne Ende von den Hängen.

Ein Flascherl reicht.



mw.dd schrieb:


> ... wenn man abends mehr als einen Grappa hatte, ist der Flüssigkeitsbedarf am ersten Anstieg immens.


Zwei Grappa haben bei dir schon diese Wirkung?


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Dezember 2009)

Salve,
eine 2. Trinkflasche passt an jedes bike!
Zum Beispiel so: 2. Flasche mit bottle-fix"]bottle-fix an der Sattelstütze befestigen!
Ohne 2. Trinkflasche würde ich keine Alpencross fahren!
LG, G-K-R


----------



## flyingscot (12. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> ke!
> Zum Beispiel so: 2. Flasche mit bottle-fix"]bottle-fix an der Sattelstütze befestigen!



An der Sattelstütze hat aber gravierende Nachteile: Die Stütze ist nicht meist nicht mehr versenkbar und bei Fullys kann sie mit dem Hinterreifen kollidieren. Ich habs daher nicht dort montiert.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (12. Dezember 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> An der Sattelstütze hat aber gravierende Nachteile: Die Stütze ist nicht meist nicht mehr versenkbar und bei Fullys kann sie mit dem Hinterreifen kollidieren. Ich habs daher nicht dort montiert.


OK, passt evt. nicht an jede Sattelstütze, am Cube, Gr M., passt es sehr gut:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auch die Sattelstütze läßt sich versenken, hier fungiert der Halter als Anschlag, sehr praktisch
Eine Trinkflasche habe ich noch nie verloren....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## flyingscot (12. Dezember 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Auch die Sattelstütze läßt sich versenken, hier fungiert der Halter als Anschlag, sehr praktisch
> Eine Trinkflasche habe ich noch nie verloren....
> LG, G-K-R



Und der Hinterreifen bekommt beim Einfedern dann mit Sicherheit Kontakt... und bei meinem Enduro mit gut 170mm Heckfederweg ist dieses Problem noch etwas größer.


----------



## bergwerkfaunus (12. Dezember 2009)

falls du Angst hast (haben musst) keine Trinkquelle zum Nachfuellen deiner 0,7 unterwegs zu finden.....am Startort ne Plastik/1 oder 1,5/ltr Flasche fuellen oder kaufen...ran an den Rucksack, wie auch immer innen oder aussen, und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alperer (13. Dezember 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir planen nächstes Jahr eine Transalp.
> 
> ...



Das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Mein Kumpel "verbraucht" bei gleicher Transalp-Leistung nur halb so viel Wasser wie ich. (Über unseren CO2-Ausstoß können wir derzeit keine gesicherten Angaben machen ) Dem reicht eine Flasche, ich brauche auf trockenen Abschnitten zwei.

Gruß
Alperer


----------



## bike010 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

es ist doch immer wieder interessant wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen.

Wir werden wohl die Albrecht Route fahren.

@Günther-Kette-R
Das auf dem Bild sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber ich denke dann kann man den Sattel nicht mehr wirklich versenken. Wäre mir persönlich zu wenig Spielraum!

Dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als fast ein kg Zusatzgwicht auf den Rücken zu packen!!! Möchte schon schauen das ich nicht über 5 kg komme.

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## mw.dd (13. Dezember 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als fast ein kg Zusatzgwicht auf den Rücken zu packen!!! Möchte schon schauen das ich nicht über 5 kg komme.
> 
> ...



5kg mit Trinken am Sack? Das wird schwer. Ich hatte 6,5 ohne Wasser, aber mit Essen... Das nächste mal müssen noch eine Regenhose (kurz) und Regen-Überschuhe mit, Sch... auf das Mehrgewicht.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nahezu schon alle Varianten in den Ost und Westalpen durch:

- Zwei Flaschen im Rahmendreieck, die beste Variante, leider bei den meisten Fullys nicht möglich

- Eine 0,7er Flasche im Dreieck und eine unten am Unterrohr. Nachteile: weniger Bodenfreiheit und bei heftigen Trails verliert man ständig die untere Flasche.

- Zusätzlicher Doppelflaschenhalter am Sattel (siehe angehängtes Bild). Nachteil: im Weg wenn man auf Trails mal hinter den Sattel muss. Zusätzlich verändert der Flaschehalter den Schwerpunkt des Bikes unangenehm nach hinten. Eher ungeeignet bei traillastigen Alpenüberquerungen.

Meine aktuelle Lösung:
- Eine 1-Liter-Flasche im Rahmendreieck. Reicht für die meisten AX-Etappen völlig aus. Allerdings unbedingt stabilen, für 1-Literflaschen freigegebenen, Flaschenhalter verwenden! Bei Trockenetappen (z. B. am Lingurischer Grenzkamm in den West- bzw Seealpen) zwei 0,5 Plastikwasserflaschen kaufen und jeweils seitlich außen an den Rucksack packen. Temporär ist das Mehrgewicht erträglich und wenn leergetrunken wiegen die Flaschen nichts mehr.


----------



## Spargel (13. Dezember 2009)

Oft kann man problemlos eine 1,5l Flasche unterbringen - da gibt es je nach Rahmendreieck zwei Flaschenhalter"typen", die man probieren kann: zum einen den überall erhältlichen Topeak (oder Minoura), wo der Schwerpunkt gleich bleibt, also der Flaschenhalter weiter runter steht als bei den normalen Haltern (die Befestigungen sind bezogen auf den Flaschenhalter weiter oben), zum anderen einen von Rose, den ich habe, wo die Flasche höher rauf steht, aber das untere Ende des Flaschenhalters gleich plaziert ist. Ich habe auch ein Radl mit dünnem Alurohr (5cm Unterrohr), das hat ruppige Trails auch mit voller Flasche problemlos ausgehalten.

Bei normalen Transalp Etappen reicht das, bei bekannt lange trockenen ohne Stützpunkt kann man ja mal ne extra Flasche in den Rucksack packen. Wobei der bei mir auch nicht auf'm Buckel ist, Stichwort Zorrocarry! Ansonsten gilt, daß man in unseren Bergen Fließwasser trinken kann, ein paar Kuhfladen auf ner Alm oberhalb machen Wasser nicht ungesund und schmecken tut man die eh nicht.

ciao Christian


----------



## karstb (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine serienmäßige Aufnahme am Unterrohr (Giant NRS). Funzt super. Keine Probleme mit der Bodenfreiheit, da immer noch zuerst das KB aufsetzt. Rausgefallen ist sie auch noch nie. Nur muss man das Radl mit dem Oberrohr nach vorne auf dem Rücken tragen und nicht mit dem Unterrohr. Hat sich aber auch auf etwas längeren Tragepassagen bewährt und man kann das Rad bei dieser Tragetechnik schneller wieder absetzen, falls man mal doch ein paar Meter fahren kann. Hinter der Sattelstütze kann ich mir auf ordentlichen Trails nicht vorstellen.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> - Eine 0,7er Flasche im Dreieck und eine unten am Unterrohr. Nachteile: weniger Bodenfreiheit und bei heftigen Trails verliert man ständig die untere Flasche.



Ich habe mir extra diesen Tacx-Flaschenhalter modifiziert: den unteren Anschlag lässt sich abklipsen und dann den ganzen Halter verkehrtrum montieren. Dadurch lassen sich die konischen Flaschen deutlich weiter einstecken. Das ist bei meinem Rad nötig gewesen, da sonst das Vorderrad beim Einfedern Kontakt mit der (1L) Flasche bekommen kann. Durch das tiefe Einstecken ist auch die Klemmung sehr gut. Auch bei einigen Test-Enduro-Runden mit sehr ruppigen Trails gab es keine Ausfälle. Auch die Bodenfreiheit ist nicht eingeschränkt, da immer das Kettenblatt der tiefste Punkt bleibt.

Nur das Tragen auf dem Unterrohr und der Dreckbeschuss sind echte Nachteile...


----------



## Crissi (13. Dezember 2009)

Die 1,5L Mineralwasserflaschen vom Aldi passen auch hervorragend in jeden Flaschenhalter (auf dem Kopf stehend).

Sieht zwar nich so toll aus, erfüllt aber den Zweck. Und wenn so´n Ding mal verloren geht .... what shells ...nachschub gibst dann beim nächsten Discounterfür 39 Cent.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2009)

Crissi schrieb:


> Die 1,5L Mineralwasserflaschen vom Aldi passen auch hervorragend in jeden Flaschenhalter (auf dem Kopf stehend).



In jeden Flaschenhalter vielleicht, aber nicht in jeden Rahmen, da dort meistens noch der Dämpfer irgendwo liegt. Bei meinen Enduro passte eine 1L-Flasche im Rahmendreieck auch nur ohne Endanschlag und verkehrtherum (Tacx Tao).


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra diesen Tacx-Flaschenhalter modifiziert: den unteren Anschlag lässt sich abklipsen und dann den ganzen Halter verkehrtrum montieren. Dadurch lassen sich die konischen Flaschen deutlich weiter einstecken. Das ist bei meinem Rad nötig gewesen, da sonst das Vorderrad beim Einfedern Kontakt mit der (1L) Flasche bekommen kann. Durch das tiefe Einstecken ist auch die Klemmung sehr gut. Auch bei einigen Test-Enduro-Runden mit sehr ruppigen Trails gab es keine Ausfälle. Auch die Bodenfreiheit ist nicht eingeschränkt, da immer das Kettenblatt der tiefste Punkt bleibt.
> 
> Nur das Tragen auf dem Unterrohr und der Dreckbeschuss sind echte Nachteile...



Stimmt den Dreckbeschuss hatte ich vergessen.

Kannst Du mal ein Bild von deinem Tacx-Flaschenhalter posten. Werde aus Deiner Beschreibung nicht so richtig schlau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

bin dieses jahr mit ner trinkblase gefahren. mit dem großen deuter transalpin passt auch noch genug anderer kruscht in den rucksack...

Gruß,
ND


----------



## aufgehts (13. Dezember 2009)

ein paar Kuhfladen auf ner Alm oberhalb machen Wasser nicht ungesund und schmecken tut man die eh nicht.

na denn prost...
schon mal was von keimen gehört???
wenns dich erwischt,kannst eben min. die nächsten 2tage abschreiben.
flasche an der sattelstütze geht eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## sipaq (13. Dezember 2009)

Die ganzen Tipps sind wenig wert, wenn man nicht weiß wie stark der OP schwitzt. Außerdem hängt das Ganze auch sehr vom Wetter ab. Ich beispielsweise schwitze ziemlich stark und muss dementsprechend viel trinken. Bei mir haben dieses Jahr an 1-2 Tagen selbst zwei volle 3l-Trinkblasen nicht für den gesamten Tag gereicht.

Wenn man morgens um 8 Uhr vor dem ersten 1300hm Anstieg schon 27°C im Schatten hat und der Aufstieg dann auch noch größtenteils in der prallen Sonne liegt ist der Flüssigkeitsbedarf halt etwas höher, als bei derselben Auffahrt bei bedecktem Himmel und 18°C.


----------



## ilex (13. Dezember 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> ein paar Kuhfladen auf ner Alm oberhalb machen Wasser nicht ungesund und schmecken tut man die eh nicht.



unterhalb von Almen sollte man das wirklich lassen, auch wenn das Wasser aus einer Quelle sprudelt. Letzthin wurde in einen Bericht auf Arte vor dem Genuß von Schmelzwasser gewarnt. Viele Gletscheroberflächen sind demnach soweit abgeschmolzen, daß sich jetzt die Schichten verflüssigen, in denen mittlerweile verbotene Industriegifte eingelagert sind. Ist das wirklich ein Problem? Der abgerufene Beitrag war von der Sorte Populärwissenschaft für Doofe und ohne konkrete Information.


----------



## chill^out (13. Dezember 2009)

Schwitze ziemlich stark und trinke dementsprechend auch sehr viel. Bei unserem letzjährigen AC hatte ich eine 1l Flasche im Flaschenhalter und ne Notflasche 0,7l im Rucksack. Die Notflasche blieb gänzlich unberührt.

Wichtig ist: Jede Gelegenheit nutzen die Flasche zu füllen, auch wenn sie noch mehr als halbvoll ist. Dann geht das durchaus. 

Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein gibts nächstes Jahr beim AC trotzdem wieder ne Norflasche, allerdings dann mit 0,5l.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Dezember 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein Bild von deinem Tacx-Flaschenhalter posten. Werde aus Deiner Beschreibung nicht so richtig schlau.



Ich hab die Halterung gerade nicht am Rad aber hier mal solo:
Normale Verwendung:




Umgedreht und ohne Anschlag


----------



## powderJO (13. Dezember 2009)

grau ist alle theorie ...

... wenn der threadstarter die *albrecht-route* fährt, reicht die eine flasche locker aus. auf der route gibt es alle naselang einen ort oder eine hütte und außerdem hat es unzählige bäche und brunnen / viehtränken. kein grund also, sich mit merkwürdigen behelfslösungen rumzuschlagen...


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> grau ist alle theorie ...
> 
> ... wenn der threadstarter die *albrecht-route* fährt, reicht die eine flasche locker aus. auf der route gibt es alle naselang einen ort oder eine hütte und außerdem hat es unzählige bäche und brunnen / viehtränken. kein grund also, sich mit merkwürdigen behelfslösungen rumzuschlagen...


So ist es. Ein Mann der Praxis. 

Außerdem würde ich jetzt ganz bestimmt nicht versuchen den Rucksack unter 5kg zu packen und dann 1 kg Wasser an den Rucksack zu heften. Mit ein bisserl Hirn und rechtzeitigem Auftanken der vorhanden Trinkflasche kannst dir auf die billigste und kostengünstigste Art und Weise einen ganzen Kilo sparen. Kaum zu glauben bei einem Sport wo jedes Gramm ein Vermögen kostet. Wer in einem Gebirgsbach auftankt wird meist kein Problem mit Spritzkübeln der Bauernschaft haben. Desto höher du kommst desto weniger haben die die Möglichkeit ihren Dünger auf der Alm zu verspritzen und das machen die auch nicht jeden Tag, sondern vielleicht 2 bis 3 mal das Jahr.

Wegen den ganzen Bedenken über die Trinkwasserqualität: Ich, meine Familie, Freunde und Bekannten (sogar der Engländer) macht das seit ewigen Zeiten, dass wir aus Bächen und Brunnen unser Wasser beziehen und das ist über 33 Jahre gut gegangen. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass wir Österreicher bezüglich der Hygiene hinter Deutschland liegen und genau so wenig im Darm vertragen wie ihr. Alles Quatsch was da über Bakterien in fließenden Gewässern gesagt wird. Da würde ich mir über die Trinkwasserqualität in Städten mehr sorgen machen. Ach ja, da habens ja tonnenweise Chlor drinnen. ... was ja auch recht gesund sein soll.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Dezember 2009)

Seh ich auch so. Wenn nicht gerade die Kühe direkt oberhalb des Bachs stehen und/oder das Wasser leicht nach Kuhdung riecht, kann man im Gebirge Wasser bedenkenlos in die Trinkflasche füllen und trinken. 

Hab ich übrigens schon in unzähligen "Selbstversuchen" in deutschen,  italienischen, fränzösischen und ja, auch in österreichischen Gebirgen getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphillerer (14. Dezember 2009)

chill^out schrieb:


> Bei unserem letzjährigen AC hatte ich eine 1l Flasche im Flaschenhalter und ne Notflasche 0,7l im Rucksack. Die Notflasche blieb gänzlich unberührt.


 
Das ist der richtige Tipp. 
Wir sind 2 Wochen durch die Alpen geradelt und an gerade 2 Etappen in den Westalpen kam die 2. Flasche zum Einsatz. Ansonsten blieb sie einfach ungefüllt am Rucksack. 
Bei der ausgefahrenen Albrechtroute brauchst man das Teil sowieso nicht.


----------



## kinesium? (14. Dezember 2009)

Es gilt Leistung = f(Wasser, Temperatur, Höhenmeter, Zeit) und für mich geht die zur Verfügung stehende Menge Wasser direkt als Begrenzungsfaktor mit ein, deshalb grundsätzlich:

Bevor an Wasser gespart wird, spar an Wechselschuhen oder sonstigem redundantem Material! Wasser ist ein direkter Leistungsfaktor! Hier zu sparen ist unvernünftiger als das eine Kilo mehr mit zu "schleppen".
Selber auf Tagestour testen wie viel man mindestens an Wasser in l/hm braucht...am Besten bei großer Hitze testen
Fließendes Gewässer auf Strecke überprüfen

2,5 Liter sind für *mich* Wohlfühlniveau und bei T > 30 °C und mehr als 2000 hm sehr grenzwertig! 

Jedenfalls muss vor einem 1l-Flaschen-Konzept gewarnt werden: Jeder verschuldete Bergwachteinsatz wegen unkalkuliertem Trink-Verhalten ist mehr als assozial!


----------



## Uphillerer (14. Dezember 2009)

Es redet doch keiner davon, dass man nur einen Liter/Tag trinken soll. Da allerdings genügend Wasser in den Alpen vorhanden ist, brauche ich nicht wie ein Packesel die Flüssigkeit mit mir rumschleppen, sondern fülle rechtzeitig und vorausschauend auf. Dafür reicht auch eine 0,7 Liter am Bike.


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Dezember 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Es redet doch keiner davon, dass man nur einen Liter/Tag trinken soll. Da allerdings genügend Wasser in den Alpen vorhanden ist, brauche ich nicht wie ein Packesel die Flüssigkeit mit mir rumschleppen, sondern fülle rechtzeitig und vorausschauend auf. Dafür reicht auch eine 0,7 Liter am Bike.


----------



## snoopz (14. Dezember 2009)

Wenn jemand panische Angst vor Bakterien im Wasser hat, kann er sich ja (für Notfälle) Wasserreinigungstabletten mitnehmen. Schmecken oberfies, aber danach lebt da nichts mehr.


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2009)

snoopz schrieb:


> Wenn jemand panische Angst vor Bakterien im Wasser hat, kann er sich ja (für Notfälle) Wasserreinigungstabletten mitnehmen. Schmecken oberfies, aber danach lebt da nichts mehr.


... dann soll er zuhause bleiben. Man sollte dann auch nicht im Regen fahren, denn was da einem so über das Gesicht läuft dürfte auch nicht ganz sauber sein. Außerdem was da einem so ins Gesicht spritzt beim MTB fahren. Ist ja richtig ekelhaft!







Ob der noch durst hat? Ob er an Bakterien gestorben ist? Wer weiß!?!



kinesium? schrieb:


> Es gilt Leistung = ... f(Wasser, Temperatur, Höhenmeter, Zeit) ...
> 
> ... Jedenfalls muss vor einem 1l-Flaschen-Konzept gewarnt werden: Jeder verschuldete Bergwachteinsatz wegen unkalkuliertem Trink-Verhalten ist mehr als assozial!



Wir haben doch immer wieder erwähnt, dass man früh genug auftanken soll. Wer den Kopf rein steckt und kurbelt, bis ihm schwarz vor den Augen wird, wird auch mit 2 Flaschen verdursten. 

Ich frage mich gerade wie es mir als Tiroler gelungen ist in den Bergen zu überleben. Mir fällt auf, dass die Leute die in Alpennähe wohnen, eher in die Richtung dentieren, mit einer als mit zwei Flaschen zu fahren. Woran das wohl liegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (14. Dezember 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Woran das wohl liegen kann?



alpenländischer leichtsinn. ihr baut ja auch in lawinenregionen


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> alpenländischer leichtsinn. ihr baut ja auch in lawinenregionen


Seit Galtür nicht mehr.


----------



## Suedlicht (14. Dezember 2009)

ich fahr beim Alpencross mit der zweiten Flasche am Sattel (Tacx), den kann man so neigen dass die Flasche nicht am Rucksack stört. Ohne zweite Flasche geht bei mir garnet, bin aber auch Extremvieltranspirierer!!


----------



## bike010 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich werde wohl mit einer Flasche fahren wenn es auf der Route immer wieder Möglichkeiten gibt die Pulle aufzufüllen.

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## snoopz (14. Dezember 2009)

Was genau spricht nochmal gegen Trinkblase? Nur das Gewicht auf dem Rücken/der etwas höhere Schwerpunkt?


----------



## jan84 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ggf auch das Volumen des Rucksacks (entweder kein Platz oder umständliches rein/raus der Blase). Ich pers. fänd nen größeren bzw. höheren Rucksack tragischer als die 2-3kg mehr. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ND1971 (14. Dezember 2009)

zum befüllen vom kamel brauchts kein rein/raus...nur ein wenig geschick

aber nur mit flasche hat auch was. steht eh alle nase lang ein brunnen rum


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Dezember 2009)

der kamelsack bedeutet schlichtweg 2-3 ( je nach füllmenge) kg mehr rucksackgewicht
nach mehreren transalps habe ichs jetzt auf 4,5 kg am rücken geschafft
werkzeug in satteltasche.
+ trinkblase wären gut 7 kg am rücken, ok viele haben das ohne getränke. ich würde mir das nicht mehr antun.

eine trinkflasche 0,7l im rahmen ( mehr geht nicht, da gr S) und immer, auch wenn die flasche nicht leer ist, nachfüllen und trinken.
wenn kein oder wenig wasser zu erwarten ist ( planung!!) dann nehme ich noch eine 0,5 l plastikflasche aus dem supermarkt und stecke sie in eine seitliche trikottasche. stört auch nicht beim rucksacktragen - mich zumindest nicht und kommt vom gewicht nicht direkt auf die schultern. einfach ausprobieren


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> der kamelsack bedeutet schlichtweg 2-3 ( je nach füllmenge) kg



Wer sagt denn, dass du die Trinkblase voll machen musst, auch die kann man nachtanken! Ich füll auf AX nur ca. 1 l rein und hab noch eine Flasche dabei, mit der ich dann bei Bedarf nachfüllen kann. Ich hab heuer beim Alpencross festgestellt, dass ich mir bei Tragestrecken leichter tu, das Gewicht im Rucksack zu haben als am Bike, wenn ich es immer wieder über Stufen wuchten muss. Da war ich froh, dass ich das Getränk in den Rucksack schütten konnte.


----------



## snoopz (15. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab heuer beim Alpencross festgestellt, dass ich mir bei Tragestrecken leichter tu, das Gewicht im Rucksack zu haben als am Bike, wenn ich es immer wieder über Stufen wuchten muss.



Das wären nämlich auch meine Bedenken. Zumal ja je nach Rahmen ein Flaschenhalter schon extrem nerven kann bei Tragepassagen. Aber das Gewichtsargument stimmt schon. Hmm, einfach mal ausprobieren, wohne ja jetzt mehr oder weniger in den Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2009)

man kann die diskussion auch ins unendliche fÃ¼hren â fakt ist, das es auf der albrecht-route unendliche nachfÃ¼llmÃ¶glichkeiten gibt. fakt ist auch, das man auf der albrecht-rpoute sein bike definitiv nicht tragen muss. es hat ein paar (kurze) schiebepassagen - that's it. 



zur generellen diskussion: ich benutze mittlerweile nur noch flaschen. die trinkblase am rÃ¼cken ist mir gefÃ¼llt zu schwer und das nachfÃ¼llen ist bei vollem rucksack schon etwas tricky. das die flaschen und halter bei tragepassagen nerven, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - wenn man das bike mit dem unterrohr auf den schultern bzw. der rucksackoberkante hat, spÃ¼rt man die dinger doch gar nicht.  auÃerdem. flaschen  sind viel gÃ¼nstiger als jede blase und leichter zu reinigen sind sie auch â das geschrubbe der blase und das komplizierte reinigen des schlauchs kostet zeit und nerven.

das einzige was man bei der entscheidung fÃ¼r flaschen beachten muss: der halter sollte ein guter sein, einer der die flaschen zuverlÃ¤ssig hÃ¤lt und der stabil genug auch auf Ã¼blen rÃ¼tteltrails ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Dezember 2009)

MIR ist das Bike über den Rucksack zu tragen bei AX zu schwer, d.h. ich muss relativ oft absetzen. Da ist der Kraftaufwand "Bike rauf-runter" größer als die Kraftersparnis durch die Tragetechnik. Aber das ist bei MIR so, wer anders kann machen was er mag. Ich hab beides ausprobiert und das als meine Lösung gefunden. Da ich an mein Bike nur eine kleine 0,5er Flasche bekomme und auch diese nur fummelig in den Flaschenhalter geht, ist mir einfach die Trinkblase lieber. Dass die Reinigung lästiger ist als die Flasche, nehm ich halt billigend in Kauf.


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Mal logisch betrachtet: 

1) Wie lange am Tag fährt man auf einem Alpencross mit einem schweren Rucksack, der noch schwerer durch eine gefüllte Trinkblase wird?

2) Wie lange ist man auf *wirklichen* Tragespassagen am Tag unterwegs?

Und bitte jetzt keine Einwände wie "Mein Rucksack wiegt sowieso nur 3 KG".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2009)

man, macht doch keine Wissenschaft daraus ! 
wer in seinen heimischen Gefilden gerne (immer) mit Trinkblase fährt, kann und soll das auch beim Alpencross machen und nicht weil irgendeiner das Mehrgewicht im Rucksack bemängelt darauf verzichten.

Und wer zuhause auch immer mit Flaschen fährt, soll Flaschen nehmen und zur Not eben einen zusätzlichen Halter am Sattel oder Sattelstütze anbringen oder eine zweite (dritte) Flasche im Rucksack verstauen

Ich habe beide Varianten beim AlpenX ausprobiert, beide haben ihre Vor & Nachteile

Flaschen fand ich vom Handling insgesamt unpraktischer. Die Fummlerei bis die Flasche aus den stramm sitzenden Haltern heraus sind, ging mir auf dem Zeiger. Bei Siff-Wetter waren die Flaschen immer schnell ziemlich eingesaut und wenn es kalt ist, sind einem beim trinken die Zähne eingefroren. 
In der ein oder anderen heftigen Passage macht sich eine Flasche dann auch gerne mal selbstständig, blöd wenn es die letzte volle war....
Einziger Vorteil, Trinkflaschen bekommt man überall zu kaufen und sie sind (meist) billig

Einen wirklichen Vorteil beim reinigen sehe ich nicht
Abends am Etappenziel ist immer Zeit genug und ob ich jetzt zwei Flaschen + Verschluss durchspüle oder eine Trinkblase + Schlauch gibt sich zeitlich nun wirklich nichts. 
Die Blase muss man ja nicht jedes mal mit der Brüste schrubben. Vor und nach dem AlpenX sollte reichen

Da in meinen letzten Rahmen auch nur eine Flasche rein ging und ich unterwegs "Vieltrinker" bin, bin ich bei der Trinkblase geblieben.
Die fasst wenn es sein muss auch mal 3l, das aber ja nicht zwingend so sein muss.
Das Mehrgewicht im Rucksack stört mich persönlich nicht da es körpernah sitzt und wenig auffällt. Unterm Strich ist es egal ob ich 1-2kg Wasser am Bike oder 1-3kg auf dem Rücken den Berg hoch schaffe. Ich kann/konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Mir taten deswegen weder der Rücken noch der Hintern oder die Arme weh. 
In beiden Fällen sollte man eh einen gescheiten Rucksack verwenden.
Das Mundstück hat man sich immer mal schnell in dem Mund gesteckt auch in ruppigem Terrain, das entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit und beide Hände am Lenker erfordert.
Und ich habe für mich festgestellt dass ich mit der Trinkblase insgesamt deutlich mehr und kontinuierlicher trinke, was sich bei mir abends bei der Regeneration bemerkbar macht.

Für mich hat die Trinkblase in der Summe mehr Vorteile zumal ich damit zuhause auch zu 90% im (kleinem) Rucksack fahre
mein Kumpel und Mitfahrer (seit knapp 20 Jahren) schwört dagegen auf Flaschen
na und ?!
wir sind bisher beide angekommen und hatten auf unseren drei gemeinsamen AlpenX, unzähligen Gardaseetouren und tausenden km in heimischen Gefilden bei den gleichen Spaß.

Und die Erfahrung zeigt, egal was, beides ist immer genau dann leer wenn für etliche km kein Brunnen oder Bach kommt aus dem man bedenkenlos nachfüllen könnte. 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Dein einführender Satz passt jetzt nicht ganz.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2009)

Daher hab ich bei jeder Ausfahrt meine 2l Trinkblase befüllt, und auch sonst Beleuchtung / Fahrradschloss / Regenjacke etc im Rucksack. Irgendwann fühlt man sich ohne das bepackte Ding nackt und will gar nicht mehr ohne Radeln 
Zusatzflaschen steck ich auch in die Seitentaschen, ich hab netma am Hardtail die Flaschen am Rahmen.


----------



## Uphillerer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja, bei 200 HM am Tag würde ich auch so fahren.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Dezember 2009)

Uphillerer schrieb:


> Ja, bei 200 HM am Tag würde ich auch so fahren.



Es geht darum, den Rücken an den Rucksack zu gewöhnen. Aber mei, jeder wie er will. Ich hab lieber genug Flüssigkeit als möglichst wenig Gewicht dabei.
Außerdem befinde ich mich da aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht im Rennen und muss nicht mit möglichst hohem Tempo den Berg hoch.


----------



## aufgehts (15. Dezember 2009)

eigentlich hat der fragesteller ja nun genug antworten erhalten.
schlussendlich muss halt jeder selbst rausfinden was passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Dezember 2009)

aufgehts schrieb:


> eigentlich hat der fragesteller ja nun genug antworten erhalten.
> Schlussendlich muss halt jeder selbst rausfinden was passt.


*amen!!!*


----------



## bike010 (15. Dezember 2009)

So ist es. Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung!

Noch eine Frage. Wir können nur ende Juni die Transalp durch führen. Wie hoch sind aus Eurer Sicht die Chancen um diesen Zeitpunkt die Route über die Pässe zu fahren? Habe etwas Bedenken wg. Schnee. 
Ist schon mal jemand um diese Zeit gefahren?

Gruss


Sebastian


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2009)

bike010 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage. Wir können nur ende Juni die Transalp durch führen. Wie hoch sind aus Eurer Sicht die Chancen um diesen Zeitpunkt die Route über die Pässe zu fahren? Habe etwas Bedenken wg. Schnee.
> Ist schon mal jemand um diese Zeit gefahren?



die eine Glaskugel sagt geht es gibt nur wenig Schnee übern Winter und ab Ende März ist schon Ende
die andere Glaskugel sagt geht net, weil es im April/Mai ausgerechnet auf den Pässen die ihr fahren wollt nochmal schneit wie die sprichwörtliche Sau



sprich frag das am besten nochmal irgendwann nach Ostern, am besten gleich mit der Info welche Route ihr denn nun fahren wollt


----------



## bike010 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wir wollen die Albrecht Route fahren.

Gruss



Sebastian


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Dezember 2009)

Würd mal sagen, dass das schon gehen sollte, evtl. habt ihr halt am Fimbapass noch etwas Schnee. Aber wenn wie dieses Jahr jeden Monat mal geschwind ein Wintereinbrauch kommt, hast auch im Juli oder August Schnee, das weiß keiner im Voraus. Aber im Prinzip sollte es machbar sein.


----------



## chill^out (16. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Wetter: Hatten die letzten zwei Jahre auf jedem AC nen Wintereinbruch (immer Mitte Juli), eine Woche vor deiner Tour kann man zumindest abschätzen ob die Pässe frei sind, wenns nicht mehr schneien sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fossy0_4 (5. März 2011)

Einen hab ich noch,
da gibt es was Neues unter www.durst-bremse.de
dann hat man das Gewicht wenigstens aus dem Rucksack und der Sattel bleibt versenkbar.......


----------



## uncletoby (5. März 2011)

Fossy0_4 schrieb:


> Einen hab ich noch,
> da gibt es was Neues unter www.durst-bremse.de
> dann hat man das Gewicht wenigstens aus dem Rucksack und der Sattel bleibt versenkbar.......



Nur der Preis der ist heiß!!!!


----------



## karstb (5. März 2011)

Leider wird das Teil bei einem Sturz oder einem unvorsichtigem Ablegen des Rades die Flasche in die Speichen drücken. An dem gezeigten Rad hätte man wesentlich besser die Flasche unter dem Unterrohr anbringen können. Zudem ist der Halter nicht mit einer IS-Aufnahme kompatibel, außer man verbaut, wie gezeigt, einen Adapter und einen PM-Sattel. Trotzdem finde ich es gut, dass eine kleine Firma so etwas auf den Markt bringt, und es ist sicherlich sinnvoller als eine Befestigung hinter dem Sattel. Der Preis geht vollkommen in Ordnung.
Für mich ist die Entscheidung ganz einfach: Wenn an den Rahmen nicht zwei Flaschen dran passen, kaufe ich ihn nicht. Absolutes KO Kriterium, egal welche Qualitäten der Rahmen anderweitig hat.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2011)

gaanz toll !
uns schon hat man min 1kg ungefederte Masse mehr und auch genau an der Stelle wo man sie mit Sicherheit am ehesten bemerkt
viel Spaß beim Dämpfer abstimmen
dann schon eher einen Halter an der Sattelstütze oder Sattel
oder andere schwere Sachen aus dem Rucksack an den Rahmen oder in der Sattelstütze packen damit dort Wasser rein kann


----------



## Uphillerer (5. März 2011)

Wollt ihr in der Wüste fahren, oder in den Alpen?


----------



## transalbi (6. März 2011)

Zwei Flaschen braucht man nicht unbedingt. Ich habe eine im Flaschenhalter. Als Reserve nehme ich dann eine 0.5 l-Flasche unterwegs mit, wo Cola oder Apfelschorle drin war. Bei Bedarf fülle ich da eine Reserve rein. Zweiter Flaschenhalter ist m.E. überflüssig.

Albi


----------



## Mangfallbiker (6. März 2011)

Hallo an alle die es vielleich t doch noch interessiert.  Ich habe für mich eine Lösung gefunden. Hat sich auf unserer Tour in Kreta voriges Jahr gut bewährt.  Ichhabe mir einen Flaschenhalter von ZEFAL gekauft, bei dem man die Flasche nach links oder rechts rausnehmen kann.
Diesen Halter habe ich dann so umgebaut, dass er am Rahmen ohne Zwischenraum anliegen konnte. D.h. von der Halterunterseite soviel abgefeilt (grobe Feile) das er eben eine möglichst große Auflagefläche am Rahmen hat. Mein Bike-exote hat nämlich ein viereckiges Unterrohr.
Befestigt habe ich das Teil dann mit Doppelklebeband gegen verrutschen, und mit 2 kräftigen abnehmbaren Kabelbindern und zusätzlich mit 2 starken Gummibändern (Abspanngummi für Zelte) befestigt. Das ganze war zwar erst mal eine Tüfftelei, wie am besten machen, aber ich muß sagen es hat gut geklappt. Keine Probleme auf der 14 tägigen Tour trotz teils äußerst ruppiger Pisten und Trails. 
Vorher hatte ich probiert, den Halter am Unterrohr an der Unterseite anzubringen, aber das war unbefriedigend, da die Flasche immer dreckig oder voll Staub war und bei hohen Stufen oder Absätzen den Vorderreifen
berührte.
Ich hänge mal 2 Fotos dazu, da sieht man in etwa wie das ausgesehen hat. Der Halter läßt sich auch schnell wieder abnehmen. Auch die Klebebänder lassen sich entfernen.  
Habe leider keine detailierteren Fotos.


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. März 2011)

Ich hatte eine 0,75 er Flasche am Rahmen und zwei plastikflaschen rechts und links im Rucksack.

Wobei ich einer bin der ziemlich viel trinkt beim Biken. Bis auf einen Tag konnte man die Flaschen aber laufend füllen.

Rüssel


----------

